# My german shepherd mix



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

I adopted him on June 2nd. He was listed as a gsd mix...any thoughts of what he could be mixed with? I asked the adoption center and they said lab. Anyways I love him and named him Gambit.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I dunno, but he really is a cutie!


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I dunno, but he really is a cutie!


Thank you! He's a real joy to have!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

what a super cute pup! my guess is lab.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is adorable I had a dog that looked just like him once and he was a lab/dalmatian.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> what a super cute pup! my guess is lab.


 Thank you! and after searching some pictures of that mix I think he is! Does it look like his ears have potential to stand or no? I understand if you can't give me an exact answer but I would just want to know opinions :wild:.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> He is adorable I had a dog that looked just like him once and he was a lab/dalmatian.


 Thank you! and wow that sounds like a cute mix!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

hes still too young to tell..shepherd ears flop all over especially when teething..my pup is 5 months and he still has one floppy ear..my mixed shepherd ears were up at 3 months..but were as flat as your puppy ears when we got her


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

yaya427 said:


> Thank you! and wow that sounds like a cute mix!


A very high energy mix....at three months he ate my brand new mattress, at 4 months he ate my cable wires, but he redeemed himself and saved us from an almost house fire(he woke me up) when he was 6 months


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> hes still too young to tell..shepherd ears flop all over especially when teething..my pup is 5 months and he still has one floppy ear..my mixed shepherd ears were up at 3 months..but were as flat as your puppy ears when we got her


Thanks for the quick reply and I guess I'll just have to wait and see...I love the look of gsd ears but if its not meant to be I'll still love his floppy ears.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> A very high energy mix....at three months he ate my brand new mattress, at 4 months he ate my cable wires, but he redeemed himself and saved us from an almost house fire(he woke me up) when he was 6 months


:shocked: oh wow but great way to make up for all the chewing. I had a boxer that liked to bust through walls like the kool aid man. okay maybe not exactly like that but dig through the walls lol.


----------

